

Fragmented Android tablet market can still mean big money for devs - tilt
http://gigaom.com/2011/12/08/fragmented-android-tablet-market-can-still-mean-big-money-for-devs/

======
karolist
No statistics about developer revenues, some general thoughts rather. This
read more like a PR article for Corona/Ansca Mobile.

